# what do ya'll think about artificially colored fish



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Artificially colored fish*

I was just interested in knowing what everyone here thiinks about artificially colored fish like fruit tetras or blood parrots to name a couple. Though they do have strikingly beautiful colors it shortens their lifespan and makes them prone to dieseases. Alot of people are totally against it I don't know myself but probally leaning towards against it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Against. the means they use to actually dye the fish is horrible. indian glass fish are dye injected. others are put in an acid. 

The fuit tetras are just white skirts fed dye food.

personally, I think its unnatural and ugly. I dont go for bright colors that stand out in my tanks.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

against, its unnatural, i prefer a more natural look in my tank and the colors are ugly, pink and bright green? all it does is kill the fish really. why would one be for that??


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've seen some dyed fish that were quite pretty, but I refuse to buy them because I don't want to support the practice. I'm not against breeding specific traits that make colors bolder, etc. but I think shooting the poor fish full of dye is inhumane.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah now that I read more about it, it is cruel but I can see why it interests somebody especially one not knowing they are dyed because they are striking colors but I do agree with ya'll about prefering the natural look. At petsmart in my town they used to sell a ton of painted glass fish, fruit tetras, and painted parrot fish and most of the parrot fish looked free of diesease of course at the time but the painted specially the painted ras were all full of ick. But they don't really sell them anymore I see a few parrot fish most not painted and no painted glass fish at all.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah good point mlefev


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

nice point mlefev, breeding traits is fine to me, its just the artificial coloring that makes me mad. i see people go into places like petco and buy a new setup, and get the painted fish. they are killing the fish! they dont cycle the tank, and will have fish with an already lowered immune system. the fish will die soon and then they will get discouraged. painted fish are a real bad part of the industry.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Right. New fish keepers see all the pretty shiny fish and think having a bunch of blazing pink pets is fun. The store certainly doesn't have a problem selling them more when all of their fish die. I saw a woman that was going to get some fruit tetras, and I suggested the neons or cardinals because they were healthier and not dyed. She said she had been debating between the cardinals and fruit tetras anyway, so bought the cardinals. I always try to do good deeds for the fish when I see someone that obviously is getting fish for the first time.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

yea, i saw people in a store once, they asked me which to get, painted skirt tetras or giant danios. obviously i went with the danios, because the painted fish are a bunch of baloney. also, i had had some giant danios for 5 years, so i liked them, they really had personality. alas, they died only a month ago :rip: speedy and ben


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahhh poor fishies. I always hate losing fish. 

I just wish that they would stop creating painted fish to sell. The practice is solely to line the pockets of the creators, not introduce anything new and interesting in to the fish hobby.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

losing fish is depressing after they've been with you for a while. 

a lot of new people buy the painted fish because they're "pretty" but they are really supporting the industry that is wreaking havock (spelling?) in the hobby. they are rewarding people for producing poor quality specimins that will die soon. then they decide that they made a mistake, and go by more. it is a viscous circle i tell you, it goes around and around.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It is a nasty cycle. Unfortunately, not enough people are interested in fishkeeping as a true pet industry to do much about it. Plus they are misguided into thinking fish are "just fish"

Animal protection agencies can't even keep puppy mills in check, even with the widespread love for dogs in the US. If they can't regulate something so terribly obvious as the abuse of dogs, cats, horses, etc., injecting fish with dye is not a priority.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well fortunately it seems to me that people are starting to realize the truth about these fishes because at the pet stores where I live they don't have nearly as many if not none or just one painted species as they did opposed to a year or two ago. Have ya'll seen a drop in stores carying these fish lately? Because we have two Petsmarts, Petland, Petco, and a few local stores and it's the same everywhere's here.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I haven't really noticed that where I'm at. Here, painted fish are only in the stores 2-3 times a year (probably because they don't sell THAT well), but they still carry large amounts of them.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> I was just interested in knowing what everyone here thiinks about artificially colored fish


Big thumbs down from me.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Against, most, most definately against!!!!!! Fish are beautiful just as they are!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i hate the idea! I've seen died glass fish and then i never went back to that store. The die has been linked to things as bad as liver faliure and stabbing a fish with a needle in the spine is about the same degree as stabbing a human in the spine with a pencil.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

it's really stupid to do something like that and for a respectable fish store to carry them it shortens the fishes life so i'm against it all the way


----------



## TheDuckyOne (Oct 10, 2005)

Many fish stores carry them, the one I work at does. Theres a demand for them, so we provide the supply. I personally am not a fan, I make it a point to tell people that they are both died and usually not of the best health. Sometimes that makes a difference, sometimes it doesnt.

Honestly, I wish we didnt carry them, and I have mentioned that they are unethical to the owner. At the end of the day though, I dont get to make that call, all I can do is encourage people to make better choices about the fish they stock their tanks with, dyed or not.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I've never owned a dyed fish. When I was smaller and didn't know they were dyed, I thought they were pretty, but they just didn't look right. I looked them up online and found out that they WERE dye injected, and I thought that was horrible.  Yay for modern technology helping educate us.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm against dying fish...


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

b......a.......d.........stuff


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

also alot of died fish are glass fish which also are brackish so wih dying them and putting them in freshwater they have no chanse


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't know I've always heard they are freshwater here's a link that says they are but it could be wrong I dunno http://fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/glassfish.xml


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I see a lot of "jelly bean" parrots in two of my LFSs. I once had a painted glass fish. The dye faded after about a year or so, but it lived for 4 more years in a 10 gallon FW tank. I was maybe 6 at the time, so I didn't know they were injected, I didn't know they were brackish, and I didn't know much about fish keepping all together.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ya gotta hate the dyed fish thing my oscar was dyed albino but he was really a golden tiger-the dye is draing out of his system now-. then when i got my con and citrenellum the poor little citrenellum you could actually see where they stuck him with the needle it was a little red mark he was 1/2" and getting the **** kicked out of him in walmart when i found him it was so sad....but is that illegal? noooooo. the aspca or peta doesnt do anything about that they just care about mammals not fish or birds or reptiles........ so freakin sad


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Totally against. I personally don't know anybody for it. Well... for now!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

against. i personally think it's cruel.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have seen some bright pink zebra danios recently at my store- are they strains or dyed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

I love them. Their so pretty


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

They are glo-light danios? Are those the ones you are talking about?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

micstarz said:


> I have seen some bright pink zebra danios recently at my store- are they strains or dyed?


if you're talking about the GloFish I dont think they are dyed. they are just a weird strain.

and 2fishes88...either cut the crap or leave. no one here is going to deal with your stupidity.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Glo-fish are actually genetically altered with jelly fish dna.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I think they do somethin to the eggs I thought it was with anenome but you might be right shev


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

glofish.com


----------

